# beef "clods"



## miamirick (May 27, 2010)

saw some huge pieces of meat and they were called "clod" meat

what cut is this and would you smoke it like a brisket?


----------



## mballi3011 (May 27, 2010)

I'm not really sure and I think it is the whole section of the cow that has a round and the bottom round all together before it is cut into many other cuts. I would PM Dirtguy for I have seen him post a thread of smoking the whole thing.


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2010)

Rick I don't know what cut it is exactly but I know we have some members that smoke "beef clods" and say they are great. I'd sure do one if I could get my hands on one


----------



## miamirick (May 27, 2010)

saw em in reataurant depot and it looked real tasty,  nothing like a 15 lb piece of beef to get ya thinking


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 27, 2010)

They are from the front quarter. Its from the chuck. You get Arm(English) Roastsfrom it,  Or as some people them here Chuckies!  It maket the best BBQ beef.

SOB


----------



## miamirick (May 27, 2010)

what temp would you cook it to?  130 140?

and would you cook the whole piece or section it off?


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2010)

Rick if you do a search on them I would think there would be posts from Capt Dan he often did them


----------



## arnie (Jun 1, 2010)

I ordered a chuck roll from a local butcher shop, smoked it, and posted qview.

In the process it was pointed out to me what I had was not a chuck roll but instead was a chuck clod.

I need to get back to the butcher shop and have him show me the difference between the two cuts.

In the end I cut it into 3 pieces of meat prior to starting the smoke.

When it was finished it had a great flavor, kind of a cross between a pot roast and a brisket with a bit of smoke thrown in for good measure.

I think it was better than a brisket.

I will do it again for sure.


----------



## miamirick (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks for the reply arnie i would love to see the smoke pics,  i,m gonna scroll through your posts and see if i can find it,  thinking about a fourth of july smoke for my big party


----------



## bassman (Jun 2, 2010)

I've never seen a clod here in Western Colorado.  If I had, I would have definitely smoked it.  Probably to 195 degrees, rest and pull.  This is cattle country, but we don't always get the best cuts of meat.  If you get one, make sure you post the Qview.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 2, 2010)

We've smoked a lot of them, at first I took them to 200° to pull, but lately I've tried taking them off at 165°-170° to slice, they are very flavorful and we use them in sandwiches, beans, spaghetti, scrambled eggs, just about anything that goes with beef.

Gene


----------



## helljack6 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beef Clod is the shoulder portion of the cow. Smitty's in Lockhart, TX smokes these babies almost exclusively. Based on what I know about them, they have lower percentage of loss during cook. I believe the ratio is Brisket = 45-50% loss and Shoulder Clod is about 35-40% loss in comparison. What I have on Smitty's is they cook at 400 "until it's done" and it has a much more robust beefy flavor. Average weight is about 18-21/25lbs per one cut. You pretty much have to go to a "meat market" and ask for them specifically otherwise they aren't readily available on the market. Hope this helps.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 3, 2010)

The "beef clod" is also known as the arm shoulder clod, it is the arm shoulder section of the chuck boned out.

An arm shoulder roast looks like this and is more identifiable:







The whole clod looks like this:







It is leaner and more tender than the chuck. 

A 'chuck roll' is the center of the chuck roast with the top blade removed and the backbone removed, then block cut or rolled into a roast.







another pic:







on the smoker!







The parts of the chuck are described below:







Hope this helps!


----------



## dasmoker (Jun 3, 2010)

helljack6 said:


> Beef Clod is the shoulder portion of the cow. Smitty's in Lockhart, TX smokes these babies almost exclusively. Based on what I know about them, they have lower percentage of loss during cook. I believe the ratio is Brisket = 45-50% loss and Shoulder Clod is about 35-40% loss in comparison. What I have on Smitty's is they cook at 400 "until it's done" and it has a much more robust beefy flavor. Average weight is about 18-21/25lbs per one cut. You pretty much have to go to a "meat market" and ask for them specifically otherwise they aren't readily available on the market. Hope this helps.


Wow, cooking a 20 lb piece of meat on 400?  Wouldn't that burn the heck out of the outside by the time it was done on the inside?


----------



## sqwib (Jun 3, 2010)

miamirick said:


> saw em in reataurant depot and it looked real tasty,  nothing like a 15 lb piece of beef to get ya thinking


I'll have to check out my RD


----------



## helljack6 (Jun 3, 2010)

Apparently not since that's how they cook them in their smokers.


DaSmoker said:


> Wow, cooking a 20 lb piece of meat on 400?  Wouldn't that burn the heck out of the outside by the time it was done on the inside?


----------



## schmedleyp (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice thread, I'm going to the butcher shop and throw one of these on the smoker this weekend!


----------



## arnie (Sep 18, 2012)

I have done several chuck clods, but I cannot get them to turnout consistently. 

When they’re good they’re really good and I like them better than brisket. 

When they’re only OK they don’t hold a candle to a brisket. 

I went back to briskets because I can get then to turn out with great repeatability


----------

